# MiniDSP For Mid Bass Delay?



## hjones4841 (Jan 21, 2009)

I am thinking about adding two of the Hsu MBM-12 mid bass modules to my system. They will be placed about 12 feet back from the main subs, so I need to also add a time delay. Hsu recommends a Behringer unit, but I was wondering if the MiniDSP has delay features and if it would be a better solution?


----------



## hjones4841 (Jan 21, 2009)

I checked the minidsp website - 7.5 ms max delay. I think 1 foot = 1 ms, so no good for the 11 foot correction I need. 

I put two MBMs on order this morning, so I will use the Sub 2 out of my Denon AVR-A100 drive them and let Audyssey Pro take care of it. Sub 1 drives 4 Hsu ULS-15s in the front and Sub 2 now drives a Velodyne FSR-18 sub not far from the recliners. So, putting the MBMs next to the Velo and using the same time delay setting as it should put the MBMs within a millisecond or two from the Velo - close enough.


----------



## tesseract (Aug 9, 2010)

A lot of people like to combine the HSU midbass modules with their subs. Please keep us posted hjones4841, it would be useful for many of us to know how this worked out for you.


----------

